# Flashing print cartridge in Canon MP530



## beauxart (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello! 

I'm an artist and AutoCAD draftsperson. I'm not very experienced with computers but I can manage. I recently purchased a Canon MP530 all-in-one and had occasion to replace the main black ink cartridge. I took it in to get the cartridge refilled (perhaps this was a grave error) and when I got the cartridge home, I inserted it correctly but it started flashing and the level reads as virtually empty, and yet it prints fine. I have read my manual and looked at the website but either I missed this symptom or it wasn't there. I did google the problem and found out that Canon cartridges have a chip that prevents you from filling the cartridge or using generic cartridges. Is there a way I can get around this problem? I just bought a lot of bulk ink and don't really want to return it. Pls adv.

Beauxart


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

When you refill one of these cartridges they will show as empty unless the chip is reset to full.Some cartridge chips can be reset but i think these can't


----------



## beauxart (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Kodi,

I just got off the phone with some ink refill people and here is how you can get around the flashing cartridge problem. Turn your printer on. On your computer, go to -

Start
Settings
Printers and Faxes
right click on your printer icon
click on "Printing Preferences"
in the dialog box, click on "Maintenance"
click on "View Printer Status"
in the dialog box, click on "Options"
then deselect the "Enable Status Monitor" option

You may get a dialog box asking you something (I didn't get one) but just hold the "Resume" button down for more than 5 seconds and all will be well.

When you need to check the levels, you can either look at the cartridges physically or enable the status monitor (if you are still using 'legal' cartridges in one or more slots).

Hedda


----------



## lhelmeg (Jan 28, 2008)

I just tried that and it didn't work (maybe because one of my cartidges was already empty when I refilled it).
Now, I cannot do ANYTHING with the printer, not even scan!
Laure


----------



## stuarty1874 (May 22, 2008)

lhelmeg said:


> I just tried that and it didn't work (maybe because one of my cartidges was already empty when I refilled it).
> Now, I cannot do ANYTHING with the printer, not even scan!
> Laure


Hello, did you ever resolve this issue? I'm having the same problem.


----------



## lhelmeg (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, I solved it:
When the alarm light blinks and the printer won't do anything not even scan, you can press the reset button (on the printer) for 10 seconds and then, while holding the restet button down, you simultaneously press the OK button (on the printer) for a few more seconds. For some reason, I sometimes need to do it several times before the alarm light goes off but so far, it always unblocked the printer in the end.
At that point, do the "Enable Status Monitor" as explained by beauxart above.
Laure


----------



## jimintx (Jul 22, 2008)

I am new to the forum and have just read the posts on how to fix the problems asso with the Canon MP530 after refilling the cartridges and not being able to print. However, I still can't get the cartridges to stop blinking plus the "alarm light" stays on steady. I have disabled the status monitor and held the "reset" button for 10 secs, and then held the "OK" button for a few more secs, but nothing changes. Do I need to remove power from the printer? Does anyone have any other suggestions? 
Thanks, jimintx


----------



## daffa (Jul 24, 2008)

check for this link http://pcprinter.blogspot.com


----------

